# Picky Eating Again!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

For the last two mornings, Dexter has not eaten in the morning. He turns his nose up and walks away. 

Is there Havs here who only eat once a day?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What are you feeding him???


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mornings: Chicken & Rice, Carrots that I made mixed with good quality kibble. 
Evenings: Meat balls mixed with good quality kibble.

We have been mixing a little of what we eat at night to his food so he will eat. In the mornings, Dexter gets what is put down.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty will do this sometimes, especially if we are near the bottom of a bag of food. I think she doesn't like it if her food is even slightly stale. 
Indie eats everything, all the time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It takes FOREVER to finish up a dry food kibble!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is a very picky eater and is much more likely to turn her nose up at breakfast.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver often skips a meal or two -- he's certainly not wasting away, so we stopped worrying about it. can you switch the meals occasionally?


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

My hav is a rescue and we have had to find what she likes. Turns out she doesnt like too much chicken. So we feed her Instinct rabbit flavor and switch it with EVO read meat and mix it with the beef and brown rice roll. She still will only eat between 1/4 and 1/2 cup per day but she is doing very well. I save the chicken as an occassional treat so she doesnt get sick of it again. Maybe after this bag of EVO is finished I'll try the chicken again, but I have learned not to buy the large bags. Too hard to keep fresh and she is likely to get sick of the food before the kibble is gone.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my hav use to eat once a day just because he was such a picky eater and he'd never eat his entire food. now with his prednisone, i feed him 2 small meals 2x a day because he always seems to be hungry


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Prednisone has a side effect of being hungry all the time. 

I will be changing up the food soon. Dexter is not wasting away...that is for sure...sometimes he skips his meals.....kind of wondered, if I should reduce the food.

Sometimes, when we go outside and Dexter runs around...we will do some training and use his food for treats! It works!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i remember a vet once told me it's okay if they miss a meal! cut back the amount and see if he cleans his plate.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Whenever Tori decides to skip a meal, it is almost always breakfast she chooses to skip...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Occasionally Izzy skips breakfast too but then by the time dinner comes she chows down.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It takes FOREVER to finish up a dry food kibble!


You need another Hav! Rufus used to skip now and again until I got Marley. After that it stopped completely! Now I have Phoebe and a foster Chingy, and it's a feeding frenzy here! They finish what they have and then hurry to check the other bowls LOL!


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

good buddy said:


> You need another Hav! Rufus used to skip now and again until I got Marley. After that it stopped completely! Now I have Phoebe and a foster Chingy, and it's a feeding frenzy here! They finish what they have and then hurry to check the other bowls LOL!


Maybe I should get myself another puppy then. =) JJ hasnt been really eating and I feel like he is losing weight. Last night I made him some rice and chicken and he gobbled it up in about 2 seconds. I tried putting some kibble with the rice and chicken this morning and he spit out the kibble and ate everything else. Not so sure rice and chicken is nutritious enough for him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was trying to get her to eat a wet diet after reading the post on the benefits of it. Sometimes Pixie eats the wet, sometimes she won't touch it. Out of all the brands of food I bought (tons and tons), she always eats Life's Abundance kibble. I let her free feed, and she eats when she feels like it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

For my picky eater today, yesterday he was fine, but this morning, Dexter sniffs the food and walks away. I sniffed the food too, and it does smell pretty bad. I had my chicken stew mixed with a little (end of the bag of Innova).

So, I get some more chicken stew and some Taste of the Wild (Bison/Vension flavor) food, this time....I did not mix ithe two foods together. The chicken stew smells wonderful, in fact that is the first food Dexter eats, then he eats some dry kibble. I also fed Dexter a smaller serving this time also. So, my separation of the foods worked.

And, from now on.....I will be taking up the food after 15 minutes, if the meal is not eaten.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess seems to be eating much better since I serve her kibble and canned in separate bowls. She starts with a kibble appetizer, then pushes that bowl out of the way and eats the canned food. I put more food than she can possibly eat (since I'm trying to put some weight back on her) so she eats & eats and then she'll finally take a bite of the canned food, get a funny look on her face, and drop the mouthful. She's done!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've started freezing half of Tucker's kibble to hold it for later. He seems to turn up his nose at the kibble when there is about 1/4 of the bag left. It finally dawned on me that maybe it gets stale, and the Pet food store suggested freezing part of it as soon as I open the bag. Haven't made it through the current supply to see if the frozen food tastes all right to him or not.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When I was researching weight loss for Cash...I found out that bully sticks, flossies and any other cow part is full of calories 29 calories per inch to be exact. Cash would always eat what ever was in front of him (no matter how much it was) But when we limited bully intake to 4 inches a week-- Jasper who was always finicky now eats both meals with gusto. If you think about it a 6 inch bully is a meal for these guys...so if you are feeding Dexter treats he can afford to be finicky because his caloric requirements have been met. He is just holding out for the good stuff.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I've started freezing half of Tucker's kibble to hold it for later. It finally dawned on me that maybe it gets stale, and the Pet food store suggested freezing part of it as soon as I open the bag. Haven't made it through the current supply to see if the frozen food tastes all right to him or not.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......I might have to try this! Thanks for the suggestion.

A little bag of dog food for our Havs last such a long time in the cabinet!

What is going on with Tess that she has to gain some weight? Just wondering...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I keep the food in a pet food container that seals when you close it. There's still air in it but they eat every bit!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What is going on with Tess that she has to gain some weight? Just wondering...


She was losing weight due to not feeling well because of her food allergies and then the weight loss continued with her elimination diet (where she's not getting a well-balanced diet) and isn't allowed any treats (except pure ostrich). She went from 13+ pounds to less than 10. Along with her "buffet line" I'm also giving her Pepcid every day and that seems to have helped. She's put on about 1/2 a pound in the last week or so.


----------

